# What Is Happening To Europe?



## MikeK (Sep 10, 2016)

It appears to be under a subtle form of siege which, when fully developed, will surely affect us here in the U.S.

In Germany, I recently heard that "Angela Merkel's _popularity_ is shrinking."  _"Popularity?" --  "Shrinking?"  I would think by now she would be, and should be, hiding from a lynch mob!  What is wrong with the German people?  That woman deserves to be hanged for what she's done to her country -- but they are talking about her "diminished popularity."  

In the U.K., Muslims have inhabited entire neighborhoods, which are supervised by Muslim patrols that actively expel non-Muslim, native English people.  While the police do not interfere with this invasive occupation of British soil, when native Englishman gather to confront these so-called "asylum-seekers" the police immediately show up in force and many native Englishmen have been arrested.  The goddam cops are actually protecting and serving the interests of those who in fact have *invaded* and *aggressively occupied* parts of the British homeland.  

In Calais, France, thousands of Muslim refugees have set up an enormous tent camp near a highway which serves a constant flow of commercial truck traffic between France and England (via ferry).  These Gypsy-like refugees routinely set up roadblocks and aggressively attempt to stop and board trucks headed for England.  This is occurring in addition to the frequent terrorist attacks which have transformed many parts of France, including Paris, into Muslim-occupied sectors where non-Muslim French people dare not venture.

And, of course, there is the rape of Sweden.

What the hell is going on with these nations?  What is wrong with their people -- their men?   Why aren't they killing these insolent, aggressively invasive bastards?   Why are the police of these nations protecting the Muslim invaders?  Why do they insist on calling them "asylum-seeking refugees?"  That is not what they are.  They are an invading force and the longer that fact is ignored the worse their behavior will become._


----------



## S.J. (Sep 10, 2016)

Liberalism is a disease.  It affects your ability to think rationally, makes you do stupid things like letting terrorists invade your country.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 10, 2016)

World leaders seem to be in the pockets of certain elite who are in control. I can't imagine what happend to men that have a death wish. Mayeb its the female libs who made weaklings out of the fools? Puss in Boots of my generation.

 like The Who, I bet this song is no longer one they want to realize now,. These old rockers do everything they can to ' GET OLD' .


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> It appears to be under a subtle form of siege which, when fully developed, will surely affect us here in the U.S.
> 
> In Germany, I recently heard that "Angela Merkel's _popularity_ is shrinking."  _"Popularity?" --  "Shrinking?"  I would think by now she would be, and should be, hiding from a lynch mob!  What is wrong with the German people?  That woman deserves to be hanged for what she's done to her country -- but they are talking about her "diminished popularity."
> 
> ...



Political correctness has taken over much of Europe and here in the US. People have become so afraid of being called racist or a bigot that they say nothing. But these things are cyclical, the pendulum will swing back. The farther it swings to one side, the father it will swing back to the other.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 10, 2016)

Not so sure about swinging back. this is a different tiem and people are too far down the rabit hole,imo. But for th sake of all the young folks I hope to goodness your right.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 10, 2016)

They took away all the private guns?  Switzerland not over-ran.   Gun in every home and good leaders?


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 10, 2016)

num_nut said:


> They took away all the private guns?  Switzerland not over-ran.   Gun in every home and good leaders?



Switzerland refused to join the global government believing European Union.  The United Kingdom just abandoned that sinking ship.  I don't really expect The French to figure that out but Germany seems to have discovered a clue......


----------



## MikeK (Sep 10, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Liberalism is a disease.  It affects your ability to think rationally, makes you do stupid things like letting terrorists invade your country.


While you probably are right about Liberal ideology being mainly responsible for the apathy we are seeing in Europe and Scandinavia, I believe the Military Industrial Complex is the root cause of the problems our Country has had and is having in the Middle East.  Our existing and impending refugee problem is an offshoot of our Middle East involvement and will serve as the means of perpetuating it.  

We are not at war in the sense of potential _winner/loser_ finality.  What we have is a well-planned state of perpetual conflict which will require constant and increasing production of massive amounts of weaponry, costly military deployment and the expanded use of drone technology.  

To ensure perpetuation of our Middle East conflicts the American People will be continuously agitated by the unwanted presence of "asylum-seeking" Muslim refugees, some of whom will surely become engaged in terrorist activities.  As long as the public remains pissed off at Muslim refugees our costly Middle East military activities will continue.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 10, 2016)

The USA has a trade deficit with all European nations except the UK and Netherlands.

We should slam the door shut on the rest of them.

Foreign Trade - U.S. Top Trading Partners


----------



## Eloy (Sep 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> It appears to be under a subtle form of siege which, when fully developed, will surely affect us here in the U.S.
> 
> In Germany, I recently heard that "Angela Merkel's _popularity_ is shrinking."  _"Popularity?" --  "Shrinking?"  I would think by now she would be, and should be, hiding from a lynch mob!  What is wrong with the German people?  That woman deserves to be hanged for what she's done to her country -- but they are talking about her "diminished popularity."  ..._


It is insulting to call for the death of the German Chancellor. Killing people for their politics also happens to be against the law in the European Union.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> It appears to be under a subtle form of siege which, when fully developed, will surely affect us here in the U.S.
> 
> In Germany, I recently heard that "Angela Merkel's _popularity_ is shrinking."  _"Popularity?" --  "Shrinking?"  I would think by now she would be, and should be, hiding from a lynch mob!  What is wrong with the German people?  That woman deserves to be hanged for what she's done to her country -- but they are talking about her "diminished popularity."
> 
> ...




If you told these same liberals 10 years ago their actions would be causing the current situation in the countries listed, they would laugh at you and call you a xenophobe racist,   If you try to warn them what their countries will look like in the next 10 years, they'd call you the same. their brainwashing is so deep they wont believe it until the very moment they're drug out of their beds in the middle of the night and laying face down in a ditch,   and even then.... theyll be wondering what they did to offend someone


----------



## MikeK (Sep 11, 2016)

Eloy said:


> It is insulting to call for the death of the German Chancellor. Killing people for their politics also happens to be against the law in the European Union.


And look what's happening to the European nations.  Would you call what Merkel's actions have caused in Germany, alone, a bit more than "insulting?"  She has invited an actual invasion into the nation that trusted her.

The streets of some major European countries are no longer safe for their native citizens -- and your kind of thinking is the very reason these things are happening!


----------



## Eloy (Sep 11, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > It is insulting to call for the death of the German Chancellor. Killing people for their politics also happens to be against the law in the European Union.
> ...


Because of war in the Middle East and despotic rule in the Horn of Africa, refugees have been making their way to the security of the European Union. Angela Merkel knows that international law requires that refugees be given asylum, Germany, Greece, Italy and Sweden have been taking more than their fair share of these refugees while other, notably former Communist countries in eastern Europe as well as England have not been so welcoming and bring shame on their people.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 11, 2016)

Eloy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




There's no shame if the countries that share the same or similar cultures of these guys can't take them in.  Refugees going into these other european countries are creating their own Enclaves and dont assimilate well,  they resent the culture of their host nation. Would be better to take these guys into Saudi Arabia or Turkey, maybe Jordan.  There's no reason for them to go to europe. Europeans could provide other assistance instead, clothing, shelter, food and medicine, even doctors, it would be much cheaper than breaking their countries in half just to keep the UN happy


----------



## Eloy (Sep 11, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Jordan has already taken millions of refugees. The Jordanians are doing their best. The Saud family run an absolute monarchy. Their country is a hotbed of Suni totalitarianism. The will not honor international law on refugees. Turkey has taken millions of refugees also, way more than their share. It is a mistake for host countries to allow enclaves to exist for the sake of some notion of multiculturalism but the task of assimilating refugees is made more difficult when European member states will not lift a finger to help develop and practice a system of accepting a fair quota.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 11, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Because of war in the Middle East and despotic rule in the Horn of Africa, refugees have been making their way to the security of the European Union. Angela Merkel knows that international law requires that refugees be given asylum, Germany, Greece, Italy and Sweden have been taking more than their fair share of these refugees while other, notably former Communist countries in eastern Europe as well as England have not been so welcoming and bring shame on their people.


You are saying England, for one, has _"brought shame upon itself"_ for not accepting more refugees?  Really?  Who told you that -- some goddam imam?  What kind of nonsensical sophistry is that?

England already has accepted far too many ungrateful Muslim bastards, most of whom have formed exclusive sectors in the cities of that nation, forcibly evicting and excluding the former native English inhabitants.  Instead of accepting more of these low-life Arabic mongrels I believe the Brits should be kicking them out.

As far as International Law is concerned, it does not assert that _anyone_ who claims asylum should receive it.  Why should asylum be given to able-bodied men who are capable of resisting oppression in their home countries?  There are established criteria for asylum-eligible refugees, and what I've seen so far I'd say less than ten percent of those who have entered Germany, France, England and Scandinavia should be admitted, and they are women, infant children and the aged.  That's all.

In view of what I've seen happening in Europe and Scandinavia I say to hell with International Law that says those nations must put up with what in fact is an aggressive invasion.  I say each of those nations should set up concentration camps for Muslim refugees and commence filtering them for deportation to some Middle Eastern receptor.  And any resistance deriving from any Middle Eastern source should be met with the most ruthless degree of armed force needed to overcome it.

What I'm talking about is something approaching the Tenth Crusade.  We've had more than enough of this _terrorism_ bullshit.  I say let's get it on and be done with it once and for all!


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 11, 2016)

What's happening in Europe is the same thing that's happening in the US .... they just got a head start on us.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 11, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Because of war in the Middle East and despotic rule in the Horn of Africa, refugees have been making their way to the security of the European Union. Angela Merkel knows that international law requires that refugees be given asylum, Germany, Greece, Italy and Sweden have been taking more than their fair share of these refugees while other, notably former Communist countries in eastern Europe as well as England have not been so welcoming and bring shame on their people.
> ...




Maybe just maybe, accept the women and children as refugees.  Let the Men remain in Syria to rebuild their own country.  Wouldn't be a problem at all if they weren't importing terrorism.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 12, 2016)

MikeK said:


> You are saying England, for one, has _"brought shame upon itself"_ for not accepting more refugees?  Really?  Who told you that -- some goddam imam?  What kind of nonsensical sophistry is that?


No one told me; I can see for myself that the English built a razor wire fence in France to stop refugees and they are taking none.



MikeK said:


> England already has accepted far too many ungrateful Muslim bastards, most of whom have formed exclusive sectors in the cities of that nation, forcibly evicting and excluding the former native English inhabitants.  Instead of accepting more of these low-life Arabic mongrels I believe the Brits should be kicking them out.


I am talking about refugees, not imams.



MikeK said:


> As far as International Law is concerned, it does not assert that _anyone_ who claims asylum should receive it.  Why should asylum be given to able-bodied men who are capable of resisting oppression in their home countries?  There are established criteria for asylum-eligible refugees, and what I've seen so far I'd say less than ten percent of those who have entered Germany, France, England and Scandinavia should be admitted, and they are women, infant children and the aged.  That's all.


Young men who are being pressed into joining the murderous Syrian military or fanatic rebels have an excellent case for claiming asylum.



MikeK said:


> In view of what I've seen happening in Europe and Scandinavia I say to hell with International Law that says those nations must put up with what in fact is an aggressive invasion.  I say each of those nations should set up concentration camps for Muslim refugees and commence filtering them for deportation to some Middle Eastern receptor.  And any resistance deriving from any Middle Eastern source should be met with the most ruthless degree of armed force needed to overcome it.


Ethical people in Greece, Italy, Germany, Sweden, and other European states do respect international law.



MikeK said:


> What I'm talking about is something approaching the Tenth Crusade.  We've had more than enough of this _terrorism_ bullshit.  I say let's get it on and be done with it once and for all!


The Americans and Russians are doing plenty in Syria.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 12, 2016)

Eloy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > It appears to be under a subtle form of siege which, when fully developed, will surely affect us here in the U.S.
> ...



I only want to see her wearing an orange jumpsuit in solitary confinement until she dies, myself.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 12, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Liberalism is a disease.  It affects your ability to think rationally, makes you do stupid things like letting terrorists invade your country.




  Liberalism is just fine. Unfortunately, it is just very rare these days.  Multiculturalism is a disease, certainly, but if you really examine the precepts of Multiculturalism, there is really nothing at all liberal about it.

  Anybody who is an actual liberal would be the first to speak out against Islamism rather than defending it as reflexively as they do.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 12, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Liberalism is a disease.  It affects your ability to think rationally, makes you do stupid things like letting terrorists invade your country.
> ...


Liberals have always sided with our enemies, even when it's against their own interests.  They're stupid.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 12, 2016)

Eloy said:


> No one told me; I can see for myself that the English built a razor wire fence in France to stop refugees and they are taking none.


And why should they not take steps to preserve their culture and prevent their physical nation from being overrun by Muslim savages -- one of whom already has demonstrated their holy inclinations by beheading a young English soldier on the street in broad daylight?  And that is just one of the atrocious actions these uncivilized, ungrateful barbarians are capable of.


----------



## gipper (Sep 12, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > It is insulting to call for the death of the German Chancellor. Killing people for their politics also happens to be against the law in the European Union.
> ...


Look on the bright side, these crazed euro nations are the canary in the coal mind.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 12, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Young men who are being pressed into joining the murderous Syrian military or fanatic rebels have an excellent case for claiming asylum.


First, there is no way to confirm each individual claim of such recruitment and that fact alone disqualifies those who cannot be properly vetted.  It is dangerously counterproductive to ignore the need for such affirmation.  

As for those who join the Syrian military or some terrorist organization, better we kill them over there than have them oppressing our citizens on the streets of our cities or engaging in terrorist activities.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 12, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Ethical people in Greece, Italy, Germany, Sweden, and other European states do respect international law.


And look at the price these "ethical" fools are paying.  You can bet your paycheck they all are  now wishing they hadn't been so "ethical."  If International Law demands that we sacrifice the quality of our societies and the safety of our citizens, then I say to hell with International Law!

Again, I remind you, International Law does not require any nation to accept asylum-seekers without verifying their actual need.  In the example of these Muslim refugees no such verification has been done.  These people are just lining up and streaming in.  So would you like to guess how many of them are trained and committed ISIS terrorists?


----------



## MikeK (Sep 12, 2016)

Eloy said:


> The Americans and Russians are doing plenty in Syria.


Obviously not enough.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 13, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > No one told me; I can see for myself that the English built a razor wire fence in France to stop refugees and they are taking none.
> ...


The soldier was murdered by an Englishman.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 13, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Young men who are being pressed into joining the murderous Syrian military or fanatic rebels have an excellent case for claiming asylum.
> ...


It is against international law to send refugees back to countries from which they are in flight to save their lives.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 13, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > The Americans and Russians are doing plenty in Syria.
> ...


Some would say too much.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 13, 2016)

Eloy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > It appears to be under a subtle form of siege which, when fully developed, will surely affect us here in the U.S.
> ...



  But it's okay when merkel does it....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 13, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



  Fuckem....they can all drop dead as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 13, 2016)

Eloy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



  Who cares?


----------



## MikeK (Sep 13, 2016)

Eloy said:


> The soldier was murdered by an Englishman.


An English Muslim.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 13, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > The soldier was murdered by an Englishman.
> ...


An Englishman born and bred, not a refugee as you implied.


----------

